# New Loft Build Stating Soon



## Edwin Coro (May 10, 2011)

well I going to build a new loft 8x8 i hope it comes out good. haven't done anything this big, so i hope it comes out good. Here is most of the wood except for the Roof


----------



## bobupanddown (May 10, 2011)

*keep updating*

I am also starting a loft this weekend. Same 8x8. I will try to post some pictures as I go along but I am hoping no more than two weekends to get it completed. Sure it won't go that fast.

I have a 4x4 loft that I got from a breeder but it was taken out two weeks ago in a wind storm in CO. Picked up the loft and rolled it several times. this was no small loft either it was 8' tall and could not be picked upright by one person. Lost a couple babies and a few birds got out that were prisoners however they breeding pair I had did come back and already have two new eggs going this week.

BTW I will be copying Shadybug and his loft build so thank you ahead of time for all the detailed posts and pictures it really helped me visualize the new loft.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Just my opinion
8 foot is kinda tall.--I'd stay 6-7 foot in side.-easer to catch and handle the birds.
use screws in side the loft--as you will be changing things.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Just my opinion
> 8 foot is kinda tall.--I'd stay 6-7 foot in side.-easer to catch and handle the birds.
> *use screws in side the loft--as you will be changing things.*


Wise advice indeed. I just finished my loft last fall, and I have already reconfigured the inside twice. I will be starting on another change this weekend!


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I didn't even finish mine before we started to make changes. Screws are the only way to go for all interior stuff. I find that 1.25" are the most used, followed by 2" and finally 3". Since you are never ever going to finish this (no one ever has finished a loft have they) you might want to get the 2lb boxes.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> I didn't even finish mine before we started to make changes. Screws are the only way to go for all interior stuff. I find that 1.25" are the most used, followed by 2" and finally 3". Since you are never ever going to finish this (no one ever has finished a loft have they) *you might want to get the 2lb boxes*.


I would suggest the 5 lb boxes!


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

In absolute seriousness, I have a 25lb box from when we were remodeling the house. I have used more of those screws on these lofts than I did on the house! Granted I am not a re-user so I probably would have used less had I recycled them...


----------



## Edwin Coro (May 10, 2011)

*The building is underway*

I started the loft. I am building it 8x8 an 7 to 6.5 tall. Also I am buildin it with screws thank you for the ideas I have put them to good use. I will post new pics shortly.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Thats great man can't wait to see some pics after talking with my step dad and convincing 8x8 won't take up much more of yard then 6x8 i am also going with 8x8 with a 7 to 6 1/2 slope on roof. I plan to start next weekend as i am off the following week and could actually get some work into it without being interupted depends on weather and money. Wife trying to convince me to buy nail gun seeing how when i done with loft she wanting me to redo the deck.


----------



## Edwin Coro (May 10, 2011)

*new pics*

well it took me 4 days but it is done here are some pics


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Rotate your pics Im getting dizzy LOL


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Galvanized screws all the way for outdoor. I do not use many 1.25. I prefer the 1.5s and larger. I buy the 5lb boxes as it takes to long to use up a 50lb box and many of the sizes do not readily come in the 50. Tell your wife NO on the nail gun if you are planning on using it for a deck. Screws screws and more screws are the only way. Nails always back out even if ring shanked galvanized in time. Plus the nail gun depth changes with each piece of wood as no wood is the same hardness. They tend to over drive one and leave the next one sticking up. I love my paslode nailer but I may build a frame for a deck but never nail decking with it.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

honeyrobber said:


> Galvanized screws all the way for outdoor. I do not use many 1.25. I prefer the 1.5s and larger. I buy the 5lb boxes as it takes to long to use up a 50lb box and many of the sizes do not readily come in the 50. Tell your wife NO on the nail gun if you are planning on using it for a deck. Screws screws and more screws are the only way. Nails always back out even if ring shanked galvanized in time. Plus the nail gun depth changes with each piece of wood as no wood is the same hardness. They tend to over drive one and leave the next one sticking up. I love my paslode nailer but I may build a frame for a deck but never nail decking with it.


I must agree. And you can get a really nice cordless drill/driver for less than the cost of a nail gun. The only thing I use a nail gun for is finish nails and staples (great for building nest boxes).


----------

